# Vintage Magneet 10 Speed Bike on CL



## Shoe (May 16, 2011)

I'm not a collector or enthusiast, just happen to have a bike to sell in San Jose, CA-
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/2383332245.html


----------

